# ضـَيفٍ/هـٍَ .....هـَذا القسـَم (_________)



## اني بل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

صبإأحكم مسائكم الله بالخير والسعاده
كيـف الحال احبتي ان شاء الله بصحه وسلامه

اليوم تشرق وتغرب شمس العطاء






ويخيم على المنتدى الورود





وتفوح من بين أوراقنا عطور





عندها يعبق عبير الجمال







ويتداول الشذى بين الجميع













نستقبلكم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



احبتي بأجمل باقات الوروود والعطور الشجية



لـ نستضيف ضيوف رائعين



نجوم منتديات الكنيسة العربية



نراهم يتنقلون بين كل الأقسام 



روحهم المرحه واطلالتهم تدخل البهجه والابتسامه عند رؤيتهم


..سـ نذكر اسم العضو اللي بستضيفه (بالعنوان)..
بعد الاذن من الاداره والمشرفين والمراقبين 











الاسئلـــهـ






1-مارأيك في القسم المواضيع العامة ؟





2-ماهي افضل المواضيع اللتي قرأتها في هذا القسم ؟








3-ماهي افضل كلمتين وعلقت بذهنك؟؟






4- هل تعبر عما في داخلك ؟اذا كان جوابك نعم فتفضل بطرحها(غير الخاطره)






5- ماهي علاقتك بالمواضيع العامه ..؟!!







6- تذوق لنا موضوع من القسم العام؟!!





7- مانوع المواضيع التي تهويك ؟!!



8 - ماهو افضل عضو رائته عينك في المواضيع العامة







9- واخيراً لك مساحه بلآ حدود .. وحرية بلا قيود





امتعنا بتذوقك كلمات تعبر عن شخصيتك ونتكتشف روحك بكلماتها؟!!





اتمنى ينال اعجابكم





تقبلو خالص
حبي وتحياتي وتقديري لكم​


----------



## اني بل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن نستضيفك دوناا اذا بتريدي ردي على الاسئلة بصراحتك المعتادة​


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

رووعه يا اني

متابعه الحوار


----------



## انريكي (28 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل يا اني بل

متابع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*فكره جميله جدا يا اني

واكيد متاااااااابع​*


----------



## اني بل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> رووعه يا اني
> 
> متابعه الحوار


 
طيب على بركة ربنا نبدأ بمعونته 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> موضوع جميل يا اني بل
> 
> متابع


 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *فكره جميله جدا يا اني​*
> 
> 
> *واكيد متاااااااابع*​


 
ربنا يباركك يابطل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*اكيد متابعة معاكي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2010)

* اولا احب اشكرك على فكرة موضوعك الجميله يا انى 
واحب اشكرك كمان لاختيارك ليا كاول ضيف فيه
1-مارأيك في القسم المواضيع العامة ؟
قسم المنتديات العامه اجمل ما فيه انه بيقرب بين كل اعضاء المنتدى ..بنعرف بعض اكتر بنفيد بعض بتجاربنا وخبراتنا المختلفه فبالتأكيد لازم اكون بحبه  
2-ماهي افضل المواضيع اللتي قرأتها في هذا القسم ؟

بالتأكيد فى مواضيع كتيييير بس الحقيقه بفضل المكتوب اكتر من المنقول لانه بيعبر اكتر عن حد بعرفه فعلا مش مجرد نقل لافكار شخص معرفهوش 

3-ماهي افضل كلمتين وعلقت بذهنك؟؟

بتعلق فى ذهنى دايما اى كلمة محبه صادقه من اى حد من اخواتى هنا  

 4- هل تعبر عما في داخلك ؟اذا كان جوابك نعم فتفضل بطرحها(غير الخاطره)

دائما احاول ان اعبر عما بداخلى ولكنى دائما اشعر بان ما بداخلى صعب ان يظهر بصوره كامله للنور
ويكفى ان اقول
محبتى لهذا المنتدى ولكل من فيه فاقت كل الحدود
ان غبت عنه غابت فرحتى وسال الدمع ع الخدود
اسألك يا ربى ان تحفظه لى من كل ردى ومن كل سوء
 ففيه اجد فرحتى وسلامى وتشعر روحى بالهدوء 

5- ماهي علاقتك بالمواضيع العامه ..؟!!

غير انى ملزمه برقابتها وتنقيتها وحذف منها ما هو غير صالح 
فعلى المستوى الشخصى استفيد منها كثيراً واقترب اكثر من فكر كل الاعضاء

 6- تذوق لنا موضوع من القسم العام؟!!

فى موضوع مثبت لروك فى المنتدى العام بعنوان مواضيعك مُلك الجميع 
اجده فى منتهى الاهميه  
7- مانوع المواضيع التي تهويك ؟!!

تستهوينى جدااا الخواطر الشخصيه والاشعار البسيطه واعشق متابعتها
وتستهوينى ايضاً المواضيع الاجتماعيه التى تناقش مشاكل الشباب فى وقتنا الحالى
8 - ماهو افضل عضو رائته عينك في المواضيع العامة
من الصعب تحديد عضو واحد فالكثير هنا يجيد الكتابه عن فكر راقى وواعى وبقلم مميز للغايه 
9- واخيراً لك مساحه بلآ حدود .. وحرية بلا قيود
 امتعنا بتذوقك كلمات تعبر عن شخصيتك ونتكتشف روحك بكلماتها؟!!

يؤلمنى كثيراً من يتعامل معى على حسب لونى ورتبتى فى المنتدى فأن كنت اتمتع ببعض الصلاحيات فهى ليست لتميزى عن احد بل هى لصالح الخدمه والرقابه الضروريه لضمان صفحات نظيفه ومميزه 
فكل ما يهمنى عدم وجود حواجز وسدود بينى وبين اى اخ أو اخت فالكل عندى غالى ولا اميز احد عن احد
اتمنى دائما ان اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع بى
وان تظل محبتكم لى عامره وفياضه ولا تؤثر عليها اى قرار أو تصرف ففى الاخير لا يوجد عندى اى نيه متعمده لايذاء مشاعر احد أو مضايقة اى عضو فالرب يعلم بمقدار المحبه التى بداخلى تجاه الجميع
ميرررسى انى مره تانيه على دعوتك الجميله وربنا معاكى *


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 نوفمبر 2010)

فكرة جميلة جداا اني
متابعة معاكي يا قمر​


----------



## اني بل (29 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> * اولا احب اشكرك على فكرة موضوعك الجميله يا انى *
> *واحب اشكرك كمان لاختيارك ليا كاول ضيف فيه*
> *1-مارأيك في القسم المواضيع العامة ؟*
> *قسم المنتديات العامه اجمل ما فيه انه بيقرب بين كل اعضاء المنتدى ..بنعرف بعض اكتر بنفيد بعض بتجاربنا وخبراتنا المختلفه فبالتأكيد لازم اكون بحبه *
> ...


 
ميرسي ليكي ياجميلة على مشاركتك اللطيفة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ضيفتنا العزيزة روزي ..تفضلي عزيزتي ...
.


----------



## sparrow (29 نوفمبر 2010)

فكرة جميله ولذيذه


----------



## روزي86 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> ضيفتنا العزيزة روزي ..تفضلي عزيزتي ...
> .


 

ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبة قلبي علي الاستضافة الجميلة زيك

هجاوب اهو يا حبي


----------



## christianbible5 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع رائع...*

*ميرسي الك يا غالية...*


----------



## اني بل (29 نوفمبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> فكرة جميله ولذيذه


 
ميرسي 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> صبإأحكم مسائكم الله بالخير والسعاده
> كيـف الحال احبتي ان شاء الله بصحه وسلامه
> 
> اليوم تشرق وتغرب شمس العطاء
> ...





جميل اوي يا حبيبتي

ميرسي ليكي بجد

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (30 نوفمبر 2010)

فكرة جميلة اني
واكيييد متابعة ....​


----------



## اني بل (3 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل اوي يا حبيبتي
> 
> ميرسي ليكي بجد
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك[/center]


 
ميرسي حبيبتي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> فكرة جميلة اني​
> 
> واكيييد متابعة ....​


 
ميرسي
متابعة ممتعة مع ضيفتنا العزيزة تاسوني
الكل بانتظارك


----------



## tasoni queena (4 ديسمبر 2010)

> ميرسي
> متابعة ممتعة مع ضيفتنا العزيزة تاسوني
> الكل بانتظارك


 
شكرا انى حبيبتى

لاستضافتك ليا فى الموضوع الرائع ده

حاضر حالا​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 ديسمبر 2010)

​

> *الاسئلـــهـ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *
> **كتيير جدا مش فاكرة اسماء معينة*​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*ملاحظ كده ان الموضوع ده بناتي بس
دونا وبعدين روزي وبعدين كووينا
هما الرجاله وحشيين ولا ايه ​*


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> > *الاسئلـــهـ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ملاحظ كده ان الموضوع ده بناتي بس​*
> *دونا وبعدين روزي وبعدين كووينا*
> 
> *هما الرجاله وحشيين ولا ايه *​


 
هههههههههه لا أكيد ..
تفضل أنت ضيفنا 
منتظرينك يابطل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> هههههههههه لا أكيد ..
> تفضل أنت ضيفنا
> منتظرينك يابطل




*ههههههههههههه
هو انا ادبست ولا ايه
الموضوع كان للبنات بس احسن
يارتني ما اتكلمت :t19:​**حاضر يا قمر هرد حالا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> الاسئلـــهـ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*مش بعرف اكتب انا كويس
اصلي بتكسف :08:
تسلم ايديكي يا اني
وميرسي ليكي ​*


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *هو انا ادبست ولا ايه*
> *الموضوع كان للبنات بس احسن*
> *يارتني ما اتكلمت :t19:*​
> *حاضر يا قمر هرد حالا​*


 
منور القسم بضيفنا البطل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش بعرف اكتب انا كويس*
> *اصلي بتكسف :08:*
> *تسلم ايديكي يا اني*
> 
> *وميرسي ليكي *​


 
روووووووووعة يابطل المهم 
احاسيسك الصادقة وقلبك الحنين الطيب
ربنا يباركك ويخليك
ومنور مرة ثانية


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> منور القسم بضيفنا البطل
> ربنا يباركك





اني بل قال:


> روووووووووعة يابطل المهم
> احاسيسك الصادقة وقلبك الحنين الطيب
> ربنا يباركك ويخليك
> ومنور مرة ثانية




*منور بصاحبته طبعا
ميرسي ياقمر ع كلامك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *منور بصاحبته طبعا*
> *ميرسي ياقمر ع كلامك الجميل*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
ويباركك يابطل
انت بجد بتستحق على محبتك الغالية
ربنا يعطيك الصحة
وكل سنة وأنت طيب ونشوفك من نجاح الى آخر يابطل المنتدى


----------



## اني بل (4 ديسمبر 2010)

بنرحب بالمصممة المميزة فراشة مسيحية
منتظرينك ياقمر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> بنرحب بالمصممة المميزة فراشة مسيحية
> منتظرينك ياقمر


 
ميرسي كتيييييير يا اني يا جميلة​ 
فاجائتيني باختيارك ليا​ 
انا قلت خلاص اتنسيت من طول الغيبة ههههه​ 




اني بل قال:


> صبإأحكم مسائكم الله بالخير والسعاده
> كيـف الحال احبتي ان شاء الله بصحه وسلامه​
> اليوم تشرق وتغرب شمس العطاء
> 
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*


			بما اني كنت متغيبة فترة كبيرة عن المنتدى


اكيد نزلت مواضيع جديدة مميزة لاعضاء مميزين


مش عارفة اختار حاجة معينة


بس كان بيعجبني قوي قلم دونا في قسم الكتابات


القصص بتاعتها جميلة جدا جدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*


			كل عضو شارك في القسم اتميز باختيارة للمواضيع


بس فية اعضاء كتبوا بنفسهم مواضيعهم زي دونا وتوين وراجعة ليسوع وغيرهم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*ده بس من ذوقك ومحبتك  يا حبيبة قلبى
ربنا يخليكى ليا يا غاليه ويفرحك بميكووو الغالى
بس انا زعلت منك خالص لما قلتى انا قلت خلاص اتنسيت من طول الغيبة  
لازم تعرفى ان ده كلام مستحيييييل 
ده انتى يا فراشتى مش اى حد 
انتى ركن جميل من اركان منتدانا ومهما غيبتى عننا بنفضل فاكرينك ومستنييننك
ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبتى *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 ديسمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ده بس من ذوقك ومحبتك يا حبيبة قلبى*
> *ربنا يخليكى ليا يا غاليه ويفرحك بميكووو الغالى*
> *بس انا زعلت منك خالص لما قلتى انا قلت خلاص اتنسيت من طول الغيبة *
> *لازم تعرفى ان ده كلام مستحيييييل *
> ...


 حبيبي يا دون دون انا مش قد الكلام الحلو دا ومحبتكم الرائعة دي

ربنا يخليكي ليا ويخليكم كلكم ليا يا اغلى اخوات واصدقاء ومانبعدش عن بعض ابداااااا

:new8: :new8: :new8: :new8: :new8:​


----------



## اني بل (5 ديسمبر 2010)

حبيباتي دونا وفراشة 
أشكركم من قلبي
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## اني بل (6 ديسمبر 2010)

دعونا نرحب بمشرفتنا الغالية على قلبي سويتي كوكي
منتظرينك ياغالية​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 ديسمبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> دعونا نرحب بمشرفتنا الغالية على قلبي سويتي كوكي
> منتظرينك ياغالية​


انا جييييييت :t23:
ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى ​


اني بل قال:


> صبإأحكم مسائكم الله بالخير والسعاده
> كيـف الحال احبتي ان شاء الله بصحه وسلامه
> 
> اليوم تشرق وتغرب شمس العطاء
> ...



:love45:​


----------



## اني بل (8 ديسمبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> انا جييييييت :t23:
> ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى ​
> 
> :love45:​


 
نورتي ياحبيبة قلبي
ومشكوورة لتلبية دعوتنا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ضيفتنا الغالية جيلان
منتظرينك ياقمر
لتنورينا
بتوحشينا اووي


----------



## جيلان (9 ديسمبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> ضيفتنا الغالية جيلان
> منتظرينك ياقمر
> لتنورينا
> بتوحشينا اووي



شكرا حببيتى لاختيارك انتى كمان بتوحشينى جدا



اني بل قال:


> صبإأحكم مسائكم الله بالخير والسعاده
> كيـف الحال احبتي ان شاء الله بصحه وسلامه
> 
> اليوم تشرق وتغرب شمس العطاء
> ...


----------



## اني بل (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جيلان قال:


> شكرا حببيتى لاختيارك انتى كمان بتوحشينى جدا


 
حبيبتي وانتي أكثر
ميرسي لتلبية دعوتنا
وربنا يباركك ياقمر


----------



## اني بل (9 ديسمبر 2010)

رحبوا معي بضيفنا العزيز توني
منتظرينك


----------



## SALVATION (9 ديسمبر 2010)

_اه انتى عمله ليا  كمين بقى ؟_
_طيب اللى سمح بوقعنا قادر انه يسترها وينجينا_
_انا هنا_​


----------



## اني بل (9 ديسمبر 2010)

salvation قال:


> _اه انتى عمله ليا كمين بقى ؟_
> 
> _طيب اللى سمح بوقعنا قادر انه يسترها وينجينا_
> _انا هنا_​


 
لا لالا اكيد 
منور ياتوني كل حاجة
اسئلة بسيطة جدااااا


----------



## اني بل (11 ديسمبر 2010)

توني منتظرينك


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2010)

_انا مشيت ها_
_انا مش هنا_
_ههههههههههه_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جيلان قال:


> ما محبة الا بعد محبة بتاعة دونا والى كتبتها عنها اسميشال ههههههههههه
> مش عارفة اول ما سألتينى ايه الكلمة الى علقت معاكى لقيت دى نطت فى دماغى
> *بطلت اقولها خلاص يا جيلى مبقاش ليها معنى خلاص  *





> صعب طبعا لان كل الاعضاء بتبذل مجهود كبير والمشرفين كمان يعنى دونا بتكتب كويس جدا كلهم يستحقو الاحترام والتقدير لنشاطهم ووقتهم وجهدهم الى بيبذلوه هنا​



*ده بس من ذوقك يا جميلة الجميلات
ربنا يطمننى عليكى يا حبيبتى :94:*


----------



## SALVATION (11 ديسمبر 2010)

_مش حد يقولى ان الاسئلة فى اول صفحة_
_وانا فاكر انها لسة هتسأل _
_ههههههههههههه_
الاسئلـــهـ​ 





1-مارأيك في القسم المواضيع العامة ؟
_يعنى عيزانى اقول مش بدخله كتير علشان اللقى مشرفتة شكيانى القى نفسى مطرود_
_هقول ايه يعنى قسم زى الفل _
_هو ينفع يتشال؟_
_هههههههههههههه_​ 



2-ماهي افضل المواضيع اللتي قرأتها في هذا القسم ؟
_بقولك مش بدخله كتيير تقوليلى ايه افضل المواضيع اللى قرأتها_
_طردى على ايدك يا انى_​ 
_امرى لله_
_*حملة منتدى الكنيسه ضد التدخين !!!!!!!* _​ 
_مش علشان هو بتاع دونا لاء ده بس علشان انا فعلا بكره التدخين وسيطرته على الناس وليا صور فيه ههههههههههه_​ 








3-ماهي افضل كلمتين وعلقت بذهنك؟؟​ 

_مش فاكر بس اعتقد ان مفيش حاجة لا كنت افتكرتها_
_ده لو كان قصدك فى نفس القسم_​ 


4- هل تعبر عما في داخلك ؟اذا كان جوابك نعم فتفضل بطرحها(غير الخاطره)
_شوفى بدون فلسفة اكيد الكلمة اللى هتجذبنى هتكون معبره عن ما بداخلى او بداخل اى شخص تجذبة_
_ان لما اكن مخطىء_​ 




5- ماهي علاقتك بالمواضيع العامه ..؟!!​ 

_علاقة اجبارية مغصوبة عليا _
_ههههههههههههه_​ 



6- تذوق لنا موضوع من القسم العام؟!!
_تقدرى تقولى اغلب المثبت_​ 




7- مانوع المواضيع التي تهويك ؟!!
_كيفية التعامل مع الغير_​ 


8 - ماهو افضل عضو رائته عينك في المواضيع العامة​ 

_الكل _​ 



9- واخيراً لك مساحه بلآ حدود .. وحرية بلا قيود​ 




امتعنا بتذوقك كلمات تعبر عن شخصيتك ونتكتشف روحك بكلماتها؟!!​ 
_اه يعنى افضح نفسك برحتك ههههههههههه_
_شوفى هم كلمتين اعشقهم حروفا وتعبيرا الطيبة والبساطة فى التعامل_​ 


اتمنى ينال اعجابكم
_فيش كلام بس لو كان بعيد عن العام ههههههههههه_​


----------



## اني بل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

salvation قال:


> _مش حد يقولى ان الاسئلة فى اول صفحة_
> 
> _وانا فاكر انها لسة هتسأل _
> _ههههههههههههه_
> ...


 
شكراااا للغالي توني لتلبية رغبتنا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بانتظار العسلاية والقمر كاندي
منور ياقمر


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ميرسى انى حبيبتى 

على الاستضافه 


الاسئلـــهـ​ 











*1-مارأيك في القسم المواضيع العامة ؟*
*المواضيع جميلة جدا بتعجبنى اوى
*​ 



*2-ماهي افضل المواضيع اللتي قرأتها في هذا القسم ؟*
*صعب انى اختار فى مواضيع كتير جميله اوى 
*​ 








*3-ماهي افضل كلمتين وعلقت بذهنك؟؟*
*كلمه البابا شنوده لما قال مصر وطن لا نعيش فيه 
بل وطن يعيش فينا 
*​ 




*4- هل تعبر عما في داخلك ؟اذا كان جوابك نعم فتفضل بطرحها(غير الخاطره)*
​
*كل ما بداخلى هو حزنى على اللى بيحصل فى مصر من اضطهاد

والناس اللى فى السجون *​ 




*5- ماهي علاقتك بالمواضيع العامه ..؟!!*
*بحب اشارك فيها وبحب انزل مواضيع كمان*​ 







*6- تذوق لنا موضوع من القسم العام؟!!*
*وصعب اختار منهم **فى مواضيع كتيرة حلوة اوى
*​ 





*7- مانوع المواضيع التي تهويك ؟!!*
*مواضيع اجتماعيه ومواضيع كلماته مؤثره 
وهادفه
*​ 



*8 - ماهو افضل عضو رائته عينك في المواضيع العامة*
*فى ناس كتير اوى كويسين جدا 
صعب اختار حد
انا بحب الكل
*​ 







*9- واخيراً لك مساحه بلآ حدود .. وحرية بلا قيود

احب اشكرك على رقتك وزوقك 
ومواضيعك الجميله وخدمتك بمحبه 
*​ 




*امتعنا بتذوقك كلمات تعبر عن شخصيتك ونتكتشف روحك بكلماتها؟!!*
*انا انسانه  مش بحب ازعل حد ولا حد يزعل منى بحب جدا المنتدى

وبحب كل اللى موجودين فى المنتدى 
*​ 





*اتمنى ينال اعجابكم*​ 
*



*
* تقبلو خالص*
* حبي وتحياتي وتقديري لكم*​


----------



## اني بل (20 ديسمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> ميرسى انى حبيبتى ​
> 
> على الاستضافه ​
> 
> ...


 
حبيبتي الغالية بشكرك من قلبي لتلبية دعوتنا 
وكل عام وانتي بخير


----------



## اني بل (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بنرحب بضيفتنا الغالية نيروووو
بانتظارك ياقمر


----------



## اني بل (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بانتظارك يانيرووو


----------



## nerooo_jesus (25 ديسمبر 2010)

​ 


الاول شاكرة جدا انى لاستضافتك ليا يا قمر ,واسفة على تاخير الرد لظروف امتحاناتى بعتذرلك سامحينى:flowers:




الاسئلـــهـ






1-مارأيك في القسم المواضيع العامة ؟


مواضيعة جميلة جدا والاحلى انها هادفة وليها مضمون ومعنى ومختلفة 


2-ماهي افضل المواضيع اللتي قرأتها في هذا القسم ؟




مش متذكرة بجد بس كلهم احلى من بعض ويامة صادفتنى مواضيع حلوة فا صعب احدد



3-ماهي افضل كلمتين وعلقت بذهنك؟؟



*انت لا تستطيع فهمى لان انا لا استطيع فهم نفسى*




4- هل تعبر عما في داخلك ؟اذا كان جوابك نعم فتفضل بطرحها(غير الخاطره)




الى حد مااااا يا انى مش كتير



5- ماهي علاقتك بالمواضيع العامه ..؟!!



ابدا بس بلاحط ان الاهتمام بيها بيبقى اكبر من الاعضاء للاسباب اللى قلتها فوق انها بتبقى منوعة وبتفيدنا غالبا كتير



6- تذوق لنا موضوع من القسم العام؟!!


طب ممكن اتذوق كلة هههههه




7- مانوع المواضيع التي تهويك ؟!!
​ بحب اوى المواضيع اللى بتقدم لينا نصايح عن الحياة وفيها موعظة وحكمة

8 - ماهو افضل عضو رائته عينك في المواضيع العامة

صعب دى اوى يا انى بصراحة كتير





9- واخيراً لك مساحه بلآ حدود .. وحرية بلا قيود





امتعنا بتذوقك كلمات تعبر عن شخصيتك ونتكتشف روحك بكلماتها؟!!

انا انسانة عادية جدا كل اللى بتمناة انى استفاد من المنتدى واكون زمالة حلوة معاكم واقدر اخدم باى حاجة حلوة بس واكون ضيفة خفيفة عليكم ومتنسونيش ابدا :flowers:





اتمنى ينال اعجابكم





تقبلو خالص

جميلة الفكرة انى شاكرة جدا لاهتمامك يا قمر 
واسفة للاطالة
​


----------



## اني بل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> الاول شاكرة جدا انى لاستضافتك ليا يا قمر ,واسفة على تاخير الرد لظروف امتحاناتى بعتذرلك سامحينى:flowers:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
مشكووورة عزيزتي لتلبية طلبنا
وكل عام وأنتي طيبة


----------



## اني بل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

نرحب معكم أحبتي بمحاورتنا الرائعة روسيتا
كل سنة وأنتي بخير عزيزتي


----------



## Rosetta (27 ديسمبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> نرحب معكم أحبتي بمحاورتنا الرائعة روسيتا
> كل سنة وأنتي بخير عزيزتي



*مررررسي يا قمر يا أني لاختياري في الموضوع الروووووعة 




الاسئلـــهـ



1-مارأيك في القسم المواضيع العامة ؟
مع انه مشاركاتي و ردودي قليلة الى حد ما الا انه القسم بيحسسني انه اعضاء المنتدى هما عيلة واحدة لانه القسم بيتناول كتير من المواضيع الحياتية و الشبابية المهمة ​



2-ماهي افضل المواضيع اللتي قرأتها في هذا القسم ؟
بصراحة كل المواضيع اللي قرأتها رائعة من دون استشناء و من كل موضوع لا بد من أخذ عبرة معينة تهمني في الحياة الواقعية ​






3-ماهي افضل كلمتين وعلقت بذهنك؟؟
تقريبا مش متذكرة بس ما يعلق بذهني هو كلمات الحب و الصداقة ​




4- هل تعبر عما في داخلك ؟اذا كان جوابك نعم فتفضل بطرحها(غير الخاطره)
بعبر عن احساسي دايما سواء في الفرح او في الحزن غصب عني احيانا لاني بكون بحاجة الى النصيحة و الى حد يوقف جنبي ​




5- ماهي علاقتك بالمواضيع العامه ..؟!!
مممممم فيكي تقولي انه لما اكون مبسوطة بدخل القسم هنا بس الصراحة مش عارفة ليييييه ههههههههههه ​





6- تذوق لنا موضوع من القسم العام؟!!
موضوعك يا أني  هل الاخلاص مازال موجودا 
قرأته للتو و بالفعل موضوع روعة لانه يلمس واقع الحياة الذي نعيشه 
بالاضافة الى كثير من المواضيع لاعضاء مختلفين قرأتها و فعلا أعجبتني ​



7- مانوع المواضيع التي تهويك ؟!!
مواضيع الحب :wub:​​

8 - ماهو افضل عضو رائته عينك في المواضيع العامة
جميع من يكتبون في القسم من غير استثناء  ​





9- واخيراً لك مساحه بلآ حدود .. وحرية بلا قيود

امتعنا بتذوقك كلمات تعبر عن شخصيتك ونتكتشف روحك بكلماتها؟!!
مش عارفة اقول ايه الصراحة مش بحب امدح بنفسي بل اترك مجالا للاخرين بالحكم علي  
الكلمات اللي ممكن اقولها هي اني بتمنى من ربنا انه يجعل قلوب الناس صافية و حنونة و ربنا يسعد كل الناس و يلبي طلب المحتاج ليه 

مرررررسي يا عسل لاستضافتي 
لفتة طيبة و حلوووة منك كتير :smil6:
كل سنة و انتي طيبة عيد ميلاد مجيد ​
​

أنقر للتوسيع...




​*


----------



## اني بل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *مررررسي يا قمر يا أني لاختياري في الموضوع الروووووعة *​


ربنا يخليكي ياقمر
منور كالعادة
وكل سنة وأنتي سالمة


----------



## اني بل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بنرحب بضيفنا الغالي انريكه
عيد سعيد


----------



## انريكي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الاسئلـــهـ






1-مارأيك في القسم المواضيع العامة ؟
مواضيعة جدا جميلة وبصراحة كتير يعجبني هذا القسم






2-ماهي افضل المواضيع اللتي قرأتها في هذا القسم ؟

بصراحة كتير لان المواضيع واحد اجمل من واحد









3-ماهي افضل كلمتين وعلقت بذهنك؟؟

ليس العار ان تسقط ولكن العار ان تستسلم







4- هل تعبر عما في داخلك ؟اذا كان جوابك نعم فتفضل بطرحها(غير الخاطره)

يعني مش كتير 







5- ماهي علاقتك بالمواضيع العامه ..؟!!

بحبها كتير لان فيها كل شيئ عن الشباب ونصائح جميلة 








6- تذوق لنا موضوع من القسم العام؟!!

بصراحة كل الي قرئتا جميل في هذا القسم






7- مانوع المواضيع التي تهويك ؟!!

عن الحب :love45:




8 - ماهو افضل عضو رائته عينك في المواضيع العامة

الكل من الصغير الى الكبير واسف اني لم اذكر الاسماء










9- واخيراً لك مساحه بلآ حدود .. وحرية بلا قيود

كل الي اقولة كل سنة وانتو طيبين ويا ربي تحقيق الاماني

وشرف ليه يا اني اني اكون ضيفك 






امتعنا بتذوقك كلمات تعبر عن شخصيتك ونتكتشف روحك بكلماتها؟!!

انسان بسيط واحب الخير للجميع واتمنا اكون اخ صغير لي كل الاعضاء الحلوين

موضوع جدا جدا رائع يا اني

ومرسي كتير لان جعلتيني ضيف عندك

الرب يباركك يا غالية


----------



## اني بل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> الاسئلـــهـ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ربنا يخليك يا انريكة
كل عام وأنت بخير يا غالي
نورت


----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بنرحب بضيفنا كوكو العزيز
وكل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> بنرحب بضيفنا كوكو العزيز
> وكل عام وأنت بخير



ميرررسى يا انى 
وانتى طيبه 
بس انا هعمل ايه :vava:
​


----------



## اني بل (28 ديسمبر 2010)

كوكو انت بس جاوب بصراحتك المعتادة على الأسئلة
عندي مشكلة كلما اكبس لفوت قسم معين بيطلع اني مش داخلة وأنا داخلة المنتدى مش عارفة شو الموضوع عم اتعذب كثثير شكلي يمكن فيه مشكلة وخايفة بس اضف الرد السريع يرجعنا اني مش داخلة شو المشكلة كوكو بتعرف


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> ..سـ نذكر اسم العضو اللي بستضيفه (بالعنوان)..
> بعد الاذن من الاداره والمشرفين والمراقبين
> 
> 
> ...




*جميل جدا يا انى *
*انا جاوبت على الاسئله بكل صراحه *
​


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> *جميل جدا يا انى *
> 
> *انا جاوبت على الاسئله بكل صراحه *​


 
ربنا يباركك ياكوكو
وكل سنة وأنت سالم


----------



## اني بل (29 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## اني بل (3 يناير 2011)

بنرحب بالعزيز الغالي على قلبنا جميعا كوبتك مان
كل سنة وأنت بخير ياعزيزي


----------



## Coptic Man (4 يناير 2011)

اني بل قال:


> بنرحب بالعزيز الغالي على قلبنا جميعا كوبتك مان
> كل سنة وأنت بخير ياعزيزي


 
وانتي طيبة وبصحة وسلامة 

وكل اعضاء وزوار منتدانا الغالي بخير

وشكرا علي استضافتي الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (5 يناير 2011)

coptic man قال:


> وانتي طيبة وبصحة وسلامة
> 
> وكل اعضاء وزوار منتدانا الغالي بخير
> 
> وشكرا علي استضافتي الرب يباركك


 
أهلاً بحضرتك ياغالي 
نورت القسم بحضورك المميز
ربنا يخليك
منتظرينك


----------



## اني بل (10 يناير 2011)

منتظرينك يا قمر تتنورنا بأجوبتك الصريحة وببساطتك المعهودة


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2011)

منور يا كوبتك


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يناير 2011)

اولا اعتذر عن التاخير في الرد لانشغالي الفترة السابقة

وللحالة النفسية التي نمر بها بعد احداث الاسكندرية



> الاسئلـــهـ
> 1-مارأيك في القسم المواضيع العامة ؟




- من الاقسام الجميلة واجمل ما يعجبني فيها التنوع الدائم 




> 2-ماهي افضل المواضيع اللتي قرأتها في هذا القسم ؟




- يجذبني بشكل خاص قسم الكتابات بصفة خاصة في الاقسام العامة وكل المواضيع تحتوي علي الجمال الخاص بها وخاصتا المكتوبة وليست منقولة لانها تعبر عن فكر حاضر فاعتبرها افضل بكثير




> 3-ماهي افضل كلمتين وعلقت بذهنك؟؟


 
 - يعجبني روح المحبة المتبادلة بين الاعضاء ولا استطيع تحديد كلمتين بحد ذاتهم لاننا افرح بمحبة اخوتي لبعضهم والشعور الحقيقي اننا اسرة واحدة





> 4- هل تعبر عما في داخلك ؟اذا كان جوابك نعم فتفضل بطرحها(غير الخاطره)


 
 - نعم دائما ما اعبر عما في داخلي بحرية بلا قيود وقد يكون كلامي بانفعال في كثير من الاحيان ما عدا عندما اتكلم كمشرف مسئول فاننا اخذ طريقة اخري تماما غير مينا العضو 




> 5- ماهي علاقتك بالمواضيع العامه ..؟!!




 - الاشراف عليها وحذف المواضيع المخالفة 




> 6- تذوق لنا موضوع من القسم العام؟!!


 
 - لا استطيع تذوق موضوع واحد احسن باقي المواضيع تزعل كل مواضيع القسم مميزة للغاية 





> 7- مانوع المواضيع التي تهويك ؟!!


 
 - الخواطر والقصص الصغيرة 




> 8 - ماهو افضل عضو رائته عينك في المواضيع العامة


 
 - كل الاعضاء اعتبرهم مميزين للغاية وان كان كل واحد بموهبته الذي اعطاها الرب له يتميز عن الاخر



> 9- واخيراً لك مساحه بلآ حدود .. وحرية بلا قيود




 - اتقدم في هذه المساحة بالشكر لكي يا اختي العزيزة علي الموضوع الجميل والرب يجعله سبب بركة واطلب من الجميع الصلاة للعالم كي يحفظ الرب سلامه ويفرح القلوب المنكسرة في هذا العام ويكون عام البركات بداية بتدشينه بدم شهداء الاسكندرنية




> اتمنى ينال اعجابكم
> 
> تقبلو خالص
> حبي وتحياتي وتقديري لكم




الموضوع جميل للغاية

الرب يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يناير 2011)

اني بل قال:


> منتظرينك يا قمر تتنورنا بأجوبتك الصريحة وببساطتك المعهودة


 
اشكرك اختي العزيزة واعتذر عالتاخير


----------



## Coptic Man (11 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> منور يا كوبتك


 
بوجودك يا اخبي الحبيب كليمو


----------



## اني بل (11 يناير 2011)

coptic man قال:


> اولا اعتذر عن التاخير في الرد لانشغالي الفترة السابقة​
> 
> وللحالة النفسية التي نمر بها بعد احداث الاسكندرية​
> 
> ...


 
ربنا يباركك 
مشكوور لتلبية دعوتنا رغم الظروف الصعبة
كل سنة وانت بخير


----------

